
How to Disable Remote Assistance in Windows 10 - discocrisco
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/disable-remote-assistance-windows-10
======
DKnoll
Remote Assistance (Windows XP - Win10 until anniversary update, renamed Quick
Assist in current Win10) in Windows is based on RDP, but a separate feature.
Remote Assistance/Quick Assist is a bit spookier than RDP because it allows
you to connect to the session of another user. Normally this required user
prompting but if you have local admin on the target machine (e.g. IT team) you
can make the client auto-answer prompts on Win7(although hackishly).

This article tells you to turn off Remote Desktop entirely which is
unnecessary to disable Remote Assistance/Quick Assist.

